# Plates Dishes etc. Where To Buy



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

We are moving to El Algar on 19th of September and I am wanting to look at dishes, plates and the like on line if possible. Can anyone give me a store web site I can look at, with exception of Ikea? We have a bit of an aversion to Ikea. 
Do some of the larger supermarkets sell them, like Eroski? I tried their web site but couldn't find dishes. :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are lots of chinese bazaars around that sell cheap but adequate crockery. If you want something a little more "up market" theres "El Corte Ingles". There are also some big soft furnishing places around, similar to Ikea, usually found in "parques commercial". The Carrefour in Malaga sells crockery too....

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We are moving to El Algar on 19th of September and I am wanting to look at dishes, plates and the like on line if possible. Can anyone give me a store web site I can look at, with exception of Ikea? We have a bit of an aversion to Ikea.
> Do some of the larger supermarkets sell them, like Eroski? I tried their web site but couldn't find dishes. :confused2:


Yes, Eroski does everything. So do Carrefour and Hipercor (the cheaper, supermarket wing of Corte Inglés).

Stores don´t tend to put this sort of thing on websites, I guess because they have such a huge range and stock changes so often.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you very much, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Bwah, don't buy, find a bank which gives you free plates for opening an account! Gosh, I think half the things in my cupboard are bank "gifts."


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

halydia said:


> Bwah, don't buy, find a bank which gives you free plates for opening an account! Gosh, I think half the things in my cupboard are bank "gifts."


You are kidding me?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope. Family members saved up supermarket and/or bank gifts since they knew we were moving into our house soon so we didn't have to buy much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Bwah, don't buy, find a bank which gives you free plates for opening an account! Gosh, I think half the things in my cupboard are bank "gifts."


I have 2 full 6 place settings sets of crockery from one bank


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Bwah, don't buy, find a bank which gives you free plates for opening an account! Gosh, I think half the things in my cupboard are bank "gifts."


Alternatively (you do have to think about the amount of bank accounts you want to open!) you might help local economy and go to a local hardware shop (ferretería). Problem is, some have closed down due to the competition from Chinese shops.
In fact, Chinese shops seem to be the only growth industry around here.


----------

